# Nie ma się o co obrazać



## Baltic Sea

Witam serdecznie!

Gdy chcę powiedzieć po angielsku *Nie ma się o co obrazać po angielsku*, czy mam powiedzieć *There is nothing to be offended by* or *There is nothing to be offended about*. I think the second one should work but may be wrong. The source: my imagination. Thank you.


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć. _

There's nothing to be offended *by.*_


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you. It seems that there are some set phrases in English.


----------



## dreamlike

It's not exactly a fixed phrase, nor is the Polish phrase "nie ma się o co obrażać". The English wording resembles the common construction "There's nothing to be".., for instance "There's nothing to be afraid of", so it may actually sound familiar, verging on being a set phrase


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you again. One lives and learns from cradle to grave.


----------



## tirop

Cześć. Moim zdaniem oba zdania są poprawne, ale "There is nothing to be offended *about*" jest bardziej powszechne niż "There is nothing to be offended *by*". Ja widżę to tak:

There is nothing to be offended *about* = There is no cause for you to be offended.
There is nothing to be offended *by* = There isn't anything that should offend you.

Nie wiem, czy to jest dobre wyjaśnienie (prawdopodobnie nie), ale w każdym razie oba zdania znaczą w rzeczywistości to samo.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dzięki Tirop.


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć Tirop,

tak z czystej ciekawości, dysponujesz jakimiś statystykami co o do tego, ze przyimek "about" jest w takim zdaniu bardziej powszechny niż "by", czy to taka luźna obserwacja?


----------



## LilianaB

I think I would personally say: _get offended with_.


----------



## tirop

dreamlike said:


> Cześć Tirop,
> 
> tak z czystej ciekawości, dysponujesz jakimiś statystykami co o do tego, ze przyimek "about" jest w takim zdaniu bardziej powszechny niż "by", czy to taka luźna obserwacja?


Cześć dreamlike,

Nie mam statystyk jako takich, bo była to oczywiście tylko luźna obserwacja. Szukając w Google jednak znalazłem te wyniki:

(After going to the last page of results):

"There is nothing to be offended by" = Page 8 of about 62 results
"There is nothing to be offended about" = Page 20 of about 196 results

"There's nothing to be offended by" = Page 8 of 75 results
"There's nothing to be offended about" = Page 16 of 153 results

Which is no proof of anything, of course, but perhaps an indication of the tendency I've observed.



LilianaB said:


> I think I would personally say: get offended with.


Hi Liliana,

"To get offended with" seems much less common to me (at least in the UK) and doesn't sound good at the end of a sentence. In Google there are no results for "There's nothing to get offended with". It's interesting, though, how various different prepositions can be used here with almost the same meaning.


----------

